

The So Virus – Beginning a Sentence with “So” - SQL2219
http://seedmagazine.com/content/article/so/

======
jdeisenberg
I immediately went back to look at some text I'd written recently; only one
"So," in several dozen pages.

------
SQL2219
So, will this make me sound like Mark Zuckerberg?

